

Rhetoric of Cyber War Breeds Fear and More Cyber War - jcr
http://www.schneier.com/essay-421.html

======
jdfreefly
s/Cyber //

~~~
jcr
It would be great if your regex was used everywhere.

Leave it to Washington to unknowingly take a euphemism for sex chat and use it
both for the name of a military branch ("Cyber Command") and for political
rhetoric. Their mistake is mildly entertaining, but it really makes them look
dumb. I wonder what they'll do with "ASL?"

~~~
pnathan
Cyber- was a prefix long before AOL.

iirc, it was coined in '82 by Gibson and popularized in the cyberpunk genre of
literature.

~~~
jcr
The "cyber-" prefix is actually much older than Gibson. In English, the use
came from the term "cybernetic" and that term came from or was based on Greek.

<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cyber->

<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cybernetics>

